# other than female descendants



## Baltic Sea

Witam ponownie!

Proszę was serdecznie o przyjrzenie się poniższemu, trochę sztywnemu zdaniu. Czy właściwie je pojmuję?

"... while I and my children will continue to be styled and known as the House and Family of Windsor, my descendants other than descendants enjoying the style, title or attributes of Royal Highness and their titular dignity of Prince or Princess, and female descendants who marry and their descendants, shall bear the name Mountbatten-Windsor."

"... chociaż razem z dziećmi dalej będę tytułowana jako dom i rodzina Windsorów, moi potomkowie, z wyjątkiem tych, którym przysługuje tytuł czy atrybuty Królewskiej Wysokości i (ich) tytularna godność księcia lub księżniczki oraz (oprócz) potomków żeńskich, którzy wychodzą za mąż, i ich potomków, mają nosić nazwisko Mountbatten-Windsor."

Dziękuję. Źródło: Termin ten pochodzi Dwumiesięcznika English Matters "London - Painting the town red.
Na stronie 11, w drugiej kolumnie, stanowiącej dalszy ciąg pierwszej, pierwszym akapicie, jest zdanie, o którym mowa.

*"... while I and my children will continue to be styled and known as the House and Family of Windsor, my descendants other than descendants enjoying the style, title or attributes of Royal Highness and their titular dignity of Prince or Princess, and female descendants who marry and their descendants, shall bear the name Mountbatten-Windsor."
*
Dziękuję.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Baltic. Happy New Year. What is the exact source of this sentence? Who wrote it? It may make a big difference. Do you have a link to this source? Is the magazine printed in English only and the quotation was originally in English? It is a magazine printed in Poland for the students, right? This is what I found out at least. I just wanted to know if this was the exact quotation of the Queen's speech.   

I found a similar quotation referring to some Maltese nobility (the site was called Maltagenealogy) . Was it something that the Queen of England allegedly said or someone else?


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you very much for the greetings, LilianaB. The name of the bimonthly is "English Matters". The author of the article is of Polish extraction, but you can find the quoted excerpt on the Internet. I have tried it.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Baltic -- it looks like it comes from the original declaration made by the Queen after 1952 (it is not clear exactly when, from what I found) -- maybe even quite recently.  http://www.saidvassallo.com/SME/maltesenobility/nobility/depiro/2012/applyingtherules.html   but, I think your quotation slightly differs, and I am  not sure if it is a correct quotation. Let me check. It may just be the royal way of phrasing things. I think you should really post this sentence in the English forum, so that some British people, or other, could tell you if the sentence sounds right before you try translating it. It does not sound right to me, but it may be the style, or something.


----------



## Baltic Sea

The way the lengthy sentence was created is a little stifled and that is the reason why I had some difficulty translating it properly into Polish. Style is my weak point.


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic, my point was that perhaps there is something wrong with the English sentence, and if this were the case, there would be no point in translating it into another language, from its erroneous original form. It may just be the unusual style of the sentence allegedly created by the Queen that makes it somewhat strange -- so I think it might be wise to double check what people think about the original sentence.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, LilianaB. I just wanted to make sure that "other than" applied to "female descendants who marry and their descendants". That's all.


----------



## LilianaB

Baltic, with all my best intentions in the New Year, I don't know what the sentence means. Maybe it can deciphered, or even evaluated whether it is a correct English sentence, in the English forum.


----------



## dreamlike

The author of the sentence ranks high on my list of writers who seem to derive pleasure from obfuscating the meaning of their work by deliberately using overly fancy language which only they, and they alone, can understad....

Just like Liliana, I don't have the faintest idea what the author meant by this sentence, but mind you, I'm not at my best today.

You would do well to post it in the English forum


----------



## Szkot

Happy New Year.

Your original question was 'Czy właściwie je pojmuję?', to which the answer is Yes.  Is there any particular bit which you are unsure about?

For those who care about the UK royal family, there is information here.  In plainer English.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all. I am not very interested in the UK Royal Family. I just would like to know what the sentence means.


----------



## Amerykańska kobieta

Maybe this topic "closed", but Szkot's link, has this wording:
"In her 1960 declaration to the Privy Council, the Queen expressed her  wish that her children by Philip (other than those in line for the  throne) would henceforth bear the hyphenated name Mountbatten-Windsor.  The royal family's name remained Windsor."

And a Wikipedia page  (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountbatten-Windsor) for Mountbatten-Windsor restates the same in a different manner.  You may not be interested in the UK Royal Family, but the sentence you ask about is talking about precisely that, the use of Windsor vs. Mountbatten-Windsor by the Royal Family.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you, Amerykańska kobieta.


----------



## LilianaB

Yes, the sentence in the link makes sense -- I found it somewhere else as well. The one from your source doesn't, in my opinion. They must have copied it wrong.


----------

